# NCEES Sample Tests



## papa j (Jan 5, 2011)

I was wondering if it makes sense to pick up all 3 NCEES electrical sample exams. I'll be taking the Power test, and am planning on having multiple other sample tests to help with problems.

However, it seems like the ongoing refrain is "do more problems" 

Thoughts?


----------



## Nucky (Jan 5, 2011)

Are you asking if you should also buy the Computer and Electronics in addition to the Power? If that is what you are asking, I would say no. Just get the Power. It would be a waste of time to get the other two. I would also recommend taking the PE Power Prep class through GATech. Prof Callen provides a lot of good sample problems in that class. I would also recommend going back and re-solving old problems from school and other classes you have taken (if you still have them).


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 5, 2011)

Nucky said:


> Are you asking if you should also buy the Computer and Electronics in addition to the Power? If that is what you are asking, I would say no. Just get the Power. It would be a waste of time to get the other two. I would also recommend taking the PE Power Prep class through GATech. Prof Callen provides a lot of good sample problems in that class. I would also recommend going back and re-solving old problems from school and other classes you have taken (if you still have them).


lusone:


----------



## papa j (Jan 5, 2011)

Nucky said:


> Are you asking if you should also buy the Computer and Electronics in addition to the Power? If that is what you are asking, I would say no. Just get the Power. It would be a waste of time to get the other two. I would also recommend taking the PE Power Prep class through GATech. Prof Callen provides a lot of good sample problems in that class. I would also recommend going back and re-solving old problems from school and other classes you have taken (if you still have them).


Thanks for the response and sorry for the confusion. Buying the other EE Tests was what I was asking.

Right now I'm going back through my old notes and tests, didn't keep homework, unfortunately. Really debating on the GAtech class. Everything I've read screams to do it but it's expensive and I've been finding a lot of other stuff online for free. We shall see.

Next step is to get famaliar with the Wildi book and the ECRM Calc book.


----------



## cableguy (Jan 5, 2011)

Well, there were no Computer or Electronics questions in the Power sample exam, so I'd figure likewise... there'll be no power questions in the other 2 sample exams. Spend your money elsewhere.


----------

